# Trivia 3/27



## luckytrim (Mar 27, 2019)

trivia 3/27
DID YOU KNOW...
Today, the word "saturnine" means gloomy, sullen, or  sluggish-most likely as
an allusion to Saturn, one of the slowest moving  planets.-

1. Strange Words are These ;
Thimblerig...
  a. - Sewing Machine Part
  b. - a Rigged Betting Game
  c. - Hydroponic System
  d. - Device for Shucking Peas
2. In which Winter Olympic sport would you get extra points  for a perfect
Telemark landing?
3. Some outdoorsmen carry dryer lint with them when they  venture into the
wilderness. What do they use it for?
4. What's the common bond of Eleanor, Lucy, Prudence, Sadie  and Rita?
5. Who composed 'The Four Seasons'?
6. Meryl Streep has worked with a number of great directors in  her career.
Take for example the 1979 film 'Manhattan', which featured  Streep under the
direction of whom?
7. In what classic American novel would a reader encounter  some Grangerford 
boys jumping into the Mississippi River to escape being shot  by the 
Shepherdson family, while the hero of the book watches  horrified from a 
tree?
8. Which astrological sign is represented by the Archer  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Paleogene period saw the rise of the dinosaurs, and the  Jurassic period
saw the end of them.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b (Three small cups, or 'Thimbles'; one has a pea  underneath.... Con
Man Shuffles the cups, you bet a buck you can find the  pea-cup..... You Lose
! - Usually played on a folding table on the  street...)
2. Ski Jumping
3. To Start fires
4. The Beatles
5. Vivaldi
6. Woody Allen
7. Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
8. Sagittarius

CRAP !!
The Paleogene was a time period between approximately 65 and  23 million
years ago. During the Paleogene, mammals evolved into larger  and more
complex creatures.


----------

